# NOS for my sentra



## Master_Sentra (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello I have a nissan GA16DS motor (1.6L, DOHC) I've installed two side draft Weber carbs with a custom-made intake manifold and stock internals. What NOS system would you recommend for this type of configuration?

I was thinking something like the "sneeky pete" 50HP dry system, not to much power.

Thx


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

for a dry kit you will need to tune the carb so that it compensates for the extra "air" being ingested from the nitrous.

I'd suggest a 50shot wet kit.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

x2, a dry kit is dangerous, especially on a carb'd engine (no ECU to compensate for the extra air). The problem with the sneaky pete is that you have to run rich ALL the time, kind of not worth it IMO. If you custom fabricated your own manifold, why don't you use the carb plates as a template and make a "fogger" like system? There's a thread about that in the E/CA-Series and GA16i engine forum. If you've ever seen a plate system you should be able to figure out how to fabo one for your carbs. That way you can buy a sneaky pete and make the plate yourself and your good to go. Setup sounds sweet so far though.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

wet all the way man...dry is not safer as many people insist


----------



## Master_Sentra (Nov 19, 2004)

Thx for your help, but I’m new at this, I’ve never seen a “fogger” system or any system at all, I don’t know what to do.

Below you’ll se a pic of my motor, cause a picture speaks more than a thousand words, now seeing that, what NOS system would you recommend??










Should I drill holes into the intake manifold to bolt some NOS/FUEL injectors? Or should I use the carb plate (BTW what’s the carb plate???) …. I’m Lost in the NOS universe

Thx in advance and sorry for all the trouble.

PS: Like the Beatles wisely said “help I need somebody help…..”


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Cool setup. No recommendation but why is there no hose on the PCV?


----------



## Master_Sentra (Nov 19, 2004)

wes said:


> Cool setup. No recommendation but why is there no hose on the PCV?


Thx Wes, but.... what is the PCV??? :fluffy:

P no idea..... 
C from Carburetor??
V from Vacumm??


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

PCV = Positive Crankcase Ventilation . Right uner your intake manifold arrow, there is no hose on it


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't that just a valve cover breather? The PCV is usually a part of the block.

Edit:
that's a badass setup there btw, I love it!


----------



## Master_Sentra (Nov 19, 2004)

Thx BakaSama, I'm really glad you like my motor (btw guys, im really honored to read your positive comments about my motor setup), but if you could only hear the carbs sound thru those velocity stacks you'll be in love with it.

Edit: BTW BakaSama I think you're right that tube was connected with a hose to the original air filter plate. I will put a mini filter in there but just for looks cause I don’t think it’s necessary.

Hope to hear your comments about the Nitrous oxide system I'm planning to install.

Thx


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

BakaSama said:


> correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't that just a valve cover breather? The PCV is usually a part of the block.
> 
> Edit:
> that's a badass setup there btw, I love it!


The PCV valve is located on the valve cover


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Master_Sentra said:


> Thx BakaSama, I'm really glad you like my motor (btw guys, im really honored to read your positive comments about my motor setup), but if you could only hear the carbs sound thru those velocity stacks you'll be in love with it.


Yeah, I've always loved carb setups... My brother's Mini with the 1300CC motor and dual webers... Awesome, simply awesome.
And to see a DOHC motor like that... that's just killer! lol


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

A fogger system would be something where you would drill holes into intake manifold and thread a nozzle sprayer in. something like this

or

You can fabricate a plate in between your intake manifold and your carbs that is something like this

Its a matter of preference, you could do either. Looks sweet, I was going to go with some solex carbs. Are you running a different cams/header? With all that extra breathing you lots of untapped power if you're running stock cams/header.


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

i can't see the pics but what you guys are talking about is the pcv valve. it is important and you could use a breather filterbut i would keep the stock setup


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

sersr20dk said:


> i can't see the pics but what you guys are talking about is the pcv valve. it is important and you could use a breather filterbut i would keep the stock setup


The pics are on his cardomain page in his sig.


----------



## Master_Sentra (Nov 19, 2004)

bII now I'm running with stock cams and a 4-2-1 header, next week I'll install some performance cams and sprockets and I'm thinking in experimenting with a 4-1 header, lets see what comes out of that.

Well, I asked the tech guys from holley about what NOS kit would they recommend for my motor setup and they answered that the kit should be a fogger wet kit, more precisely the “sportsman fogger nitrous oxide kit 05030NOS”, what do you think about this???


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Master_Sentra said:


> bII now I'm running with stock cams and a 4-2-1 header, next week I'll install some performance cams and sprockets and I'm thinking in experimenting with a 4-1 header, lets see what comes out of that.
> 
> Well, I asked the tech guys from holley about what NOS kit would they recommend for my motor setup and they answered that the kit should be a fogger wet kit, more precisely the “sportsman fogger nitrous oxide kit 05030NOS”, what do you think about this???


You could go with that, that's where you insert a nozzle into the intake manifold, that's fine. Although with your setup, I don't know where the nozzle would go, you might need four to feed each piston evenly. That's I lean more towards a plate, you have to fabricate the plates (no one I know of makes them), but at leat the distribution will be even.

Spend the money on cams and a header first though, you'll see good gains there with those carbs.


----------

